# A new year, new student and a new member.



## PiKanoy (Jan 1, 2009)

Kumusta MartialTalk! I am what they would call a bagong pasok, or "New Student". The new year begins my third month practicing Arnis. My experience with Martial Arts prior to the end of 2008 was extremely limited. Currently, I would consider myself a casual practitioner and a definate Baguhan (beginner) in the world of martial arts. I hope to draw from your vast experience in the martial arts, and hope to find my "Way" as I continue to learn and grow in the Filipino Martial Arts.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## seasoned (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome, and happy posting, enjoy.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome! Good to see you here too!


----------



## stickarts (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## morph4me (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## MasterWright (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome to MT !


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## AMP-RYU (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## LocknBlock (Jan 2, 2009)

*Welcome, Happy New Year, have fun posting !!*


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 5, 2009)

welcome to MT

B


----------



## Drac (Jan 5, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------

